
Billionaire promises to pay off student loans for graduating class - andrewstuart
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/05/19/us/morehouse-robert-smith-student-loans-trnd/index.html
======
chasingthewind
I'm extremely conflicted about this kind of thing. On the one hand, student
debt is extremely burdensome and the system in the U.S. is terrible. This was
also obviously very generous.

But a one-off donation like this leaves me wondering how it must feel to be
someone who graduated from Morehouse last year or will graduate next year. It
just reinforces the idea that getting ahead in the U.S. is often really a
matter of luck or, worse yet, the whims of oligarchs.

I wish the U.S. wasn't so consistently operated like a giant series of
perverse lottery drawings around race, genetics, birthplace, schools, etc.

------
aussiegreenie
I need some good news today.

------
legostormtroopr
A real life Scott's Tots.

